# Residential Hot Water



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

While washing some dishes in the sink with hot water here in the US it occurred to me I've never seen a house in the PI with hot water in the kitchen. 

I know of the wall-mounted hot water heaters you can hook up so isn't a big deal to get hot water to the bathroom or kitchen.

At what point is a PI home plumbed for hot and cold for a central hot water heater? I've been in new homes in gated communities that were still only plumbed for cold water.

Interestingly my off-base home at Clark in the 80s was plumbed for hot and cold and it was even in the low rent district. Plaridel 1. The hot wasn't connected to anything to use it but it was there if I wanted to pursue it.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

I noticed the same thing when I first moved to the Philippines. Most locals feel that if you wash dishes with soapy water that is enough. I am sure it is also about using less electricity since it is expensive.

When I moved into my current place in the Subic Freeport I noticed that even though the house has a central water heater, there was no hot water hooked up in the kitchen (the water heater is literally in a room directly behind the kitchen sink!). Whoever renovated my house didn’t even bother to hook up the hot water feed. I quickly remedied that when I renovated the kitchen (again the original renovation was poorly done and the layout was not good). If I didn’t have the central water heater I would have hooked up one of those in-line on demand water heaters (definitely uses less electricity).

The next thing was to educate my wife and family on the use of the hot water when washing dishes. The wife got it but her brother and sister, am not so sure. I usually leave the faucet in the hot water position just to make a point.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I'll add a few drops of bleach to the dish soap and when it comes to difficult or greasy dishes I just heat up some hot water, do miss the warm showers when it's cold.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

I've got a dual outlet angle stop valve underneath my kitchen sink, with one side of the valve connected to the cold water valve on my kitchen faucet, and the other side going to the hot water of the same faucet. Of course both handles on the sink only supply cold water, but at least I can fool visitors into thinking that I have hot water! Sometimes if we really want a few gallons of hot water for cleaning the floor, I usually take a 100' hose and lay it in the sun for about 20 minutes or so. I can usually get about five gallons of good hot water this way (good for cutting grease). Although its not the best for the hose, its better than nothing.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

The water is not normally that cold so I guess people don' t bother. I'll definitly pull centrallised hot water in our place when we renovate it.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Hot water is not the issue that really gets me it is the drains. I can always heat some water on the gas burner if I need to. They use S traps and they are not vented and everyone just expects that a drain will always stink. ( BTW all of Asia and most of Europe is the same so I am not picking on the Philippines)

For the plumbing challenged in North America the drains are in P traps and are vented so that some water remains between the appliance ( i.e. the sink) and the sewer gases. In an S trap the water may or may not stay in the trap. It can syphon out or be drawn out with a large amount of water passing through the pipes all at once from something like flushing a toilet. That creates a direct path from the sewer into the house and some of the smelly sewer gases are lighter than air and can then enter the house. (Not only smelly, some are inflammable as well).

Look at a North American house and you will see small stubby pipes poking up through the roof. These are the plumbing vents and they allow the lighter than air sewer gases to go away outside the house rather than inside into your food preparation and eating areas.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I think you will find many houses do have a stink pipe, they are built into the hollow block wall, but may well just vent into the roof space. Here in the UK we use both S and P traps. S is more predominate and Ps are used if space is tight where the flow is lower and no heavy materials like food waste.


----------



## yakc130 (Apr 27, 2012)

Manitoba said:


> Hot water is not the issue that really gets me it is the drains. I can always heat some water on the gas burner if I need to. They use S traps and they are not vented and everyone just expects that a drain will always stink. ( BTW all of Asia and most of Europe is the same so I am not picking on the Philippines)
> 
> For the plumbing challenged in North America the drains are in P traps and are vented so that some water remains between the appliance ( i.e. the sink) and the sewer gases. In an S trap the water may or may not stay in the trap. It can syphon out or be drawn out with a large amount of water passing through the pipes all at once from something like flushing a toilet. That creates a direct path from the sewer into the house and some of the smelly sewer gases are lighter than air and can then enter the house. (Not only smelly, some are inflammable as well).
> 
> Look at a North American house and you will see small stubby pipes poking up through the roof. These are the plumbing vents and they allow the lighter than air sewer gases to go away outside the house rather than inside into your food preparation and eating areas.


This explains why my drains smell when I come back here from vacation.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

yakc130 said:


> This explains why my drains smell when I come back here from vacation.


Could also be evaporation from the trap. If some water stays in the trap it does evaporate and can open the path from the sewer to the house. Normal use keeps the trap flooded.

Just pour a little water into the trap when there is a smell and it will block the gas path.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

All my sinks toilets have p-traps. I had my house built to accomidate hot water. We are renovating our kitchen niw and placining a 20 gallon hot water heater. I decided to go with seperate heaters instead of the entire house. The piping for the hot water is a little more expensive, but the special tool required to connect them is expensive. I renterd one cost 10k for 2 days


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

In Baguio, hot water in bathroom and some kitchen is common  :rofl::behindsofa:


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

ecureilx said:


> In Baguio, hot water in bathroom and some kitchen is common  :rofl::behindsofa:


Yea, that's because up there the water is SO cold that one would freeze without hot water for a bath etc. Been there--done that and the brass monkey is still frozen!


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Jet Lag said:


> Yea, that's because up there the water is SO cold that one would freeze without hot water for a bath etc. Been there--done that and the brass monkey is still frozen!


Come to Canada sometime. In winter, cold water from tap is around 2C. In summer it gets up to about 6C.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

c_acton98 said:


> but the special tool required to connect them is expensive. I renterd one cost 10k for 2 days


Can you describe how/why this tool is special for hot water connections?


----------



## Kavite Kenny (Jul 31, 2014)

I kinda wanted to ask the same question too.... I've installed many hotwater heaters.... but didnt wanna sound dumb! Ha!

So...what is the special tool?


----------



## George6020 (Apr 18, 2014)

I have 1 of the hot water heaters connected in my bathroom, but I have seen standard hot water tanks at the local hardware stores like Citihardware and Wilcon, so I know that some houses must have them.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Manitoba said:


> Come to Canada sometime. In winter, cold water from tap is around 2C. In summer it gets up to about 6C.


I know exactly what you mean about the cold. Long time ago I lived in the very northern part of North Dakota. 
Coldest place I have ever been or lived in my entire life. That was enough for me and now living here, the only problem is trying to stay cool--Hahaha..


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Jet Lag said:


> I know exactly what you mean about the cold. Long time ago I lived in the very northern part of North Dakota.
> Coldest place I have ever been or lived in my entire life. That was enough for me and now living here, the only problem is trying to stay cool--Hahaha..


I'm from just north of that. Small place just outside of Winnipeg


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Manitoba said:


> I'm from just north of that. Small place just outside of Winnipeg


Yea that really is cold country. I spent time in Bottineau ND. Loved the town and great people. But no mountains and so cold that it made it almost impossible just to think when outside of extended periods.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Kavite Kenny said:


> I kinda wanted to ask the same question too.... I've installed many hotwater heaters.... but didnt wanna sound dumb! Ha!
> 
> So...what is the special tool?


maybe the thing that helps bend copper tubing ?? minus kinks etc ..


----------



## Kavite Kenny (Jul 31, 2014)

But 10k for 2 days rent? Over 200 US $? Could buy ur own tube bender for less.
I really dont care...haha... affects me not.

I was just being nosey.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Kavite Kenny said:


> But 10k for 2 days rent? Over 200 US $? Could buy ur own tube bender for less.
> ....


From Amazon including express shipping from the US to the Philippines.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Kavite Kenny said:


> But 10k for 2 days rent? Over 200 US $? Could buy ur own tube bender for less.
> I really dont care...haha... affects me not.
> 
> I was just being nosey.





Manitoba said:


> From Amazon including express shipping from the US to the Philippines.


but we don't know yet what he bought !!!!


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

ecureilx said:


> but we don't know yet what he bought !!!!


Back when we were building our house, our architect told us not to use the regular blue PVC pipe inside the house, as it will not take hot water. We ended up using a type of plastic pipe (imported from Germany) that required a special heating tool to attach the fittings, and I think that I had to put down about 10,000 as a deposit, but I was able to get most of my money back. I can't remember exactly what the type of pipe was called, but I think it was similar to CPVC found in the US. (Looked similar to white schedule 40 PVC but the diameters were a little different.)


----------



## Kavite Kenny (Jul 31, 2014)

Ohhhhhh! You were talking about a rental DEPOSIT for a tool. Ok now that makes sense. 

It sounded like u had to buy something. Well now we know. 

Thanks! Ha!

Whew!


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

Kavite Kenny said:


> Ohhhhhh! You were talking about a rental DEPOSIT for a tool. Ok now that makes sense.
> 
> It sounded like u had to buy something. Well now we know.
> 
> ...


I assume that's what he's talking about. I could be wrong though.


----------



## colemanlee (Nov 17, 2014)

What I've found is the point of use hot water heaters are the bomb...they don't cost that much and you can use them anywhere you need hot water. I have one hooked up the the shower in the master bath because I just don't do cold water showers. When I build my new house next year, I will put one in the Master bath, and one in the kitchen...maybe one in the kids bath, I debate that because most of the kids and guest just use cold water...the only exception is my year and a half year old son, he hates cold baths...must be that he's half American...LOL


----------



## yakc130 (Apr 27, 2012)

The wife and I have been staying at a friend's condo in Makati. Nice, but dang tiny! It has the water heater for the shower, but not for the sinks or small washer. 

It may be a small heater, but it is awesome!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Direct heating units*



yakc130 said:


> The wife and I have been staying at a friend's condo in Makati. Nice, but dang tiny! It has the water heater for the shower, but not for the sinks or small washer.
> 
> It may be a small heater, but it is awesome!


I noticed that the D.I.Y. hardware stores sell several different units of direct heating for the shower or I guess anywhere, the prices ran 3,700 - 7000 peso's. The hand held or large shower unit with heater was 3,700 peso's, going to get one, actually I'd rather have tub to sit and relax in.


----------



## JShannon (Jan 28, 2014)

I will also be building a house in the near future. The idea I had in mind was to use a tank about 50 gallons or so, a bit longer and narrower version of a 45 gal drum of fuel. Mount that on the roof of the house and it should provide a source of warm if not hot water and the whole house could be plumbed that way.

I saw that traveling in the Caribbean, seems to be used extensively there. The water wasn't scalding hot but was warm. Also in the Citi Hardware they had a similar setup as I described but it has a type of solar panels, not really panels but a string of heat conducting tubing outside of the tank I described.

Has anybody experimented with a set up like that? I don't think I have a need for HOT water but a bit warmer than out of the tap would be nice.

Obviously added extra cost for the plumbing and faucets when building but that is the time to be considering doing it.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

JShannon said:


> I will also be building a house in the near future. The idea I had in mind was to use a tank about 50 gallons or so, a bit longer and narrower version of a 45 gal drum of fuel. Mount that on the roof of the house and it should provide a source of warm if not hot water and the whole house could be plumbed that way.
> 
> I saw that traveling in the Caribbean, seems to be used extensively there. The water wasn't scalding hot but was warm. Also in the Citi Hardware they had a similar setup as I described but it has a type of solar panels, not really panels but a string of heat conducting tubing outside of the tank I described.
> 
> ...


The trick that has been dicussed several times is to have a coil of black hose in the line placed on the roof. Won't help at night but you should give a good supply of hot/warm water during the day.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Sewer gas? My sink just drains outside into the yard ha ha! I added a drop in water heater to the water tank. And put a 2 pole knife switch on it. So it heats the water only when turned on... and has no temp control... so don't forget to turn it off.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Water tank on the roof*



JShannon said:


> I will also be building a house in the near future. The idea I had in mind was to use a tank about 50 gallons or so, a bit longer and narrower version of a 45 gal drum of fuel. Mount that on the roof of the house and it should provide a source of warm if not hot water and the whole house could be plumbed that way.
> 
> I saw that traveling in the Caribbean, seems to be used extensively there. The water wasn't scalding hot but was warm. Also in the Citi Hardware they had a similar setup as I described but it has a type of solar panels, not really panels but a string of heat conducting tubing outside of the tank I described.
> 
> ...


I've noticed those water tanks on top of the house's in our area also in and around Calamba Laguna, sure wish I could install something like that but my roof is tin. My tank though is exposed to the sun outside and so are many of the steel lines, I prefer the steel lines for many reasons, long lasting, they don't fall apart in floods and the sun heats them, with all that said, I'm freezing this year, dang.... gonna buy one of those quick heating units attached to the shower faucet 3,700 peso's, when I need hot water for the dishes I use the induction heater.


----------



## gmarlatt (Dec 22, 2014)

You can get a 200 liter solar water heater from citi hardware for 30,000p and the pipe is white colored and is 265p per length. So a dual electric is about 10,000p plus electric depending how many you need 2 baths I kitchen and laundry you could be paying the 30,000 and still using electric and yes it may not work to well on rainy days but how many days does it usually rain all day. I have not tried this yet but my research says it will get over 200 degrees and my estimate is it costs at least 1000p for electric if you have the family I have bill is about 5500 with 1 ac


----------

